# My AGA entries



## George Farmer (11 Nov 2007)

Here are my 3 entries in the AGA 2007 Aquascaping Contest.  

The judges comments were all worthwhile and I look forward to implementing what I've learnt for next year's contest.

I certainly did not regret entering, that's for sure. 

Who else entered from UKAPS?  Just zig and Tom?

More next year, I hope...

http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2 ... ol=0&id=22

http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2 ... ol=1&id=95

http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2 ... l=1&id=104


----------



## ceg4048 (11 Nov 2007)

Wow George those are spectacular. I love the "Mother Microsorium"! The photography is first rate as well.

I guess Mr. Gomez didn't like the crinum being on the left side but I wonder if it would do any good moved to the rear right corner to address Mr. Tootell's comment.

Cheers,


----------



## Graeme Edwards (11 Nov 2007)

Yeah saw them yesterday. Well done. The judges remarks were a little on the blunt side, but constructive i guess.
No entry from me this year.Next year for sure.
Just think George, Amano him self will be casting a critical eye over your designs, how cool is that?"!!!!!!


----------



## Arana (11 Nov 2007)

I'd be happy with any of those!  8) you should be proud george...nice work


----------



## Lozbug (11 Nov 2007)

just beautiful. i'd be proud if i ever have one close. very nice work


----------



## George Farmer (12 Nov 2007)

Thanks everyone.

Hopefully I'll have another two or three entries next year.


----------

